# Trail cam pics. check it out



## DENVER1219 (Jun 4, 2007)

Nice pics..


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

My other post didn't show up.... what a rip........... 

nice pix!


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Elite13 said:


> here are some pictures from my feeder this season. hope you enjoy


they aren't showing up


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

armyboy said:


> they aren't showing up


there showing up for everyone else though


----------



## jd2694 (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice pics, any of those deer taken during your season?


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

yes one of the 10 points was taken at my buddies stand about 600 yards away from that area


----------



## jd2694 (Nov 24, 2007)

Very Niiiiiice!!!
Congrats to your buddy.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 23, 2007)

taken any of them there hogs???? they are good eatin!!!!


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

no those are javelina... there really smelly. we shoot them with rubber blunts to run them off


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Elite13 said:


> no those are javelina... there really smelly. we shoot them with rubber blunts to run them off


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

South Texas?


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

kind of its west texas


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

are ya willing to let someone come and hunt a little bit:wink::wink:...:wink:


----------



## WOWcham (Apr 9, 2007)

Do the javelina have a season?
I have always wanted to test out my spot and stalk skills on them.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

you wont be spot and stalking these ones. they are very mean. you sit in a stand and wait


----------



## WOWcham (Apr 9, 2007)

Elite13 said:


> you wont be spot and stalking these ones. they are very mean. you sit in a stand and wait


Great!!! the meaner the better i bet it would be a fun challenge to stalk them.
but do they have a set season for them?


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

im really not sure


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

Nice bucks, man!


----------



## WOWcham (Apr 9, 2007)

http://www.javelinahunter.com/
found this web site has allot of good info.


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

looks like your down in texas...............itd be fun to go down there but too expensive


----------



## buckshot95 (Oct 19, 2006)

Man !! They are some monster bucks down there!! VERY NICE !!!!


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

WOWcham said:


> Great!!! the meaner the better i bet it would be a fun challenge to stalk them.
> but do they have a set season for them?


you better be packing a glock of a s&w 500, they are mean!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WOWcham (Apr 9, 2007)

b18intega said:


> you better be packing a glock of a s&w 500, they are mean!!!!!!!!!


When you take care of a 7 foot croc monitor then you might understand what mean is. anyways i can run pretty fast lol.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

nice pics some good bucks there


----------



## Redhead Hunter (Sep 30, 2007)

I wish we had deer like that in North Carolina!!!!!


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Redhead Hunter said:


> I wish we had deer like that in North Carolina!!!!!


those are small bucks and young ones... we have alot of 150s running around but i have to shoot 160+


----------



## traphuntfish (Dec 23, 2006)

awsome pics :wav:


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

nice pix man ar u gana try to shoot one of them?


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

nope i already got 1


----------

